

Show HN: WPBuild -- Custom WordPress theme builder - envex
http://wpbuild.me/

======
tylerwl
This seems like a cool concept. I think it would be useful to add some theme
screenshots to the homepage. From what's currently there, I couldn't tell what
kind of theme I would end up with.

